# What's the inside of your trailer/van/etc look like?



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

About to redo the inside of my 6x10 trailer - right now I'm just hanging brushes on magnetic stripes, rollers/lights/etc on a curtain rod, and I have some big clips holding my rollers horizontally. Everything else is either in buckets, sitting on the floor, or in a cheap shelving unit I strapped in. 

Needless to say I'm looking for some crafty ideas. I tend to put my sprayer and pressure washer in my shop rather than leave them in the trailer.. but other than the stuff seen in the pics, I just have a couple of those Pivit ladder tools, some more rollers/brushes, a work platform, and then paint cans/mineral spirits/etc. Ladders go on racks on the top.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Been busy lately. Mine looks like a paint tool bomb went off in it. Assorted crap everywhere, and it's not even exterior season yet.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Been busy lately. Mine looks like a paint tool bomb went off in it. Assorted crap everywhere, and it's not even exterior season yet.


That's how our trailer looks. Just took it out of winter storage and instead of putting stuff when it goes iooened the door and did long toss.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

RP Mike said:


> About to redo the inside of my 6x10 trailer - right now I'm just hanging brushes on magnetic stripes, rollers/lights/etc on a curtain rod, and I have some big clips holding my rollers horizontally. Everything else is either in buckets, sitting on the floor, or in a cheap shelving unit I strapped in.
> 
> Needless to say I'm looking for some crafty ideas. I tend to put my sprayer and pressure washer in my shop rather than leave them in the trailer.. but other than the stuff seen in the pics, I just have a couple of those Pivit ladder tools, some more rollers/brushes, a work platform, and then paint cans/mineral spirits/etc. Ladders go on racks on the top.


Our trailer was an old carpenters, he ran an awesome 12' work bench, built in shelving and storage.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I was thinking of adding some kind of storage along the ceiling for extension poles for rolling. The long ones usually lay on the floor and some of them are breaking now, probably from being walking on on the floor of the trailer or heavy stuff sitting on them. We have shelving on one side only (18" deep). Everything else is open.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Mine is loaded up for week long trip to the coast to do two sets of bathroom cabinets and a set of kitchen cabinets in a vacation home. Not indicative of how it usually looks so I'll pass on this invitation for now.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

DeanV said:


> I was thinking of adding some kind of storage along the ceiling for extension poles for rolling. The long ones usually lay on the floor and some of them are breaking now, probably from being walking on on the floor of the trailer or heavy stuff sitting on them. We have shelving on one side only (18" deep). Everything else is open.


My plan for extension poles is grab a PVC pipe either 4"-6" and hang that from the ceiling, a couple end caps.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Now you need a coffee pot, microwave, some camping chairs and you'll never have to leave the job site 😉


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

AngieM said:


> Now you need a coffee pot, microwave, some camping chairs and you'll never have to leave the job site 😉


Plus mini fridge which ate all already installed. That was about all I had to do to my trailer beside load painting stuff.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Did I mention we have 12 outlets run inside the trailer? Extension cord to a power source and we have full power in the trailer.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have since tore out the front cabinets and bench, the back upper cabinet it also gone. In place is staging and small ladders.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm not gunna lie. I'm jealous. Nice air assisted airless. It looks mighty clean. Do you use it for lacquer or paint?


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

View attachment 76049


View attachment 76057
Just cleaned it out tonight. Amazing how much crap after 5 or 6 jobs without cleaning. i dont know how to rotate them so there you go.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

AngieM said:


> I'm not gunna lie. I'm jealous. Nice air assisted airless. It looks mighty clean. Do you use it for lacquer or paint?


One of our AA is for trim paints only, our other AA is for stains.

That pic the AA is only about a week old and still brand new.


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

Doesn't anybody paint the inside of their trailers?:blink: Haven't spotted a shaker yet either. :whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Pete6114 said:


> Doesn't anybody paint the inside of their trailers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one at home. I'm trying to figure out where to put it.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> My plan for extension poles is grab a PVC pipe either 4"-6" and hang that from the ceiling, a couple end caps.


I use the pvc on the inside wall of my van like this, angled down slightly so the poles don't slide out (no end cap)


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

For roller poles and brooms I have seen guys mount clamps on the ceiling. The ones you hang brooms up on walls. Pretty ingenious.

If you go the pvc route, I would use one 6 inch pipe versus many smaller ones.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Here's my progress so far:

Installed hula girl on dash
Installed 3rd shelving unit
Installed chair/cup holder for potential 3rd passenger 

It's the details that matter, ha


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Is that your 3rd person chair in back? Reminds me of that video someone posted a few weeks. I'll see if I can track it down.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I've had that chair since I was 5 yrs old. Mom kept it for gardening, and when she passed last year I kept it. 

Really sturdy built, sits low and is much better that squatting. Not really used for painting but for other tasks that require getting low to the ground, like changing tires etc...


----------

